# Lateral line vs spray body inlet



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

I got a system designed by Rain Bird but i am making a switch to hunter to compare costs. In the design, my main and lateral lines are all 3/4" pvc, but the Hunter spray body inlet size is 1/2". I think my options are as follows:

Put a 3/4" x 1/2" reducer in the bottom of each spray body and be done with it or will that effect my pressure/GPM?

Or should i just reduce coming out of the valves and have all of my laterals at 1/2"?

Or, use 3/4" x 1/2" swing pipes from the lateral to the head

What are your opinions? Thanks in advance


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

The rainbird design doesn't use swing pipe to attach the sprinklers? You'd just need the correct fitting on your swing pipe. Ideally, you want something like this and the video at the link shows how you how to set them up. 
https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/swing-joint-assembly-sj-506


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

@TC2 yes it does include swing pipes but theyre all 3/4" x 3/4" because the rotors they have in the design are 3/4" inlet size. what im trying to do is basically use the design just with all hunter spray bodies which are all 1/2" inlet size. so im trying to go from the valves with 3/4" lateral lines but i have to get it down to 1/2" at some point to be able to install the 1/2" hunter spray bodies. im just trying to figure out the most efficient way to do that without changing system PSI or GPM as least as possible. my solution would be this based off of what you suggested would be this correct? https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/swing-joint-assembly-sj-7506

thanks for the response


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

I see what you're referring to by the size of your laterals now. Yes, that should do the job.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Step down as late in the chain as you can.

I would use 3/4 to 1/2 inch swing pipe like this (or whatever similar product/brand you want): https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/swing-joint-assembly-sj-7512 . Another option would be to use 3/4 to 3/4 swing pipe with a step down adapter. That would let you swap out to 3/4 inch inlet heads with minimal work, but adds an extra fitting.

I would not run 1/2 lateral lines. Keep those at 3/4. The cost difference is minimal and you will get less pressure drop.

edit: missed that you already found the swing pipe. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

@TC2 @bernstem thanks for the help guys


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Another vote for keeping the pvc at 3/4" fpt. Make the conversion to 1/2" on the swing pipe.

I use flexible funny pipe and barb fittings personally. Cheap and effective.


----------

